# Crash Replacement Warranty von Cube



## Firefighter (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo !

Ich steh kurz davor mir ein Elite HPC Teamline (Hardtail) zu kaufen.

Nun hab ich mal ne Frage zum Crash Replacement Warranty von Cube. Angenommen der Rahmen geht mir durch einen Sturz etc. defekt, was kostet mich ungefähr ein neuer Rahmen? Brauche nur ungefähre Angaben, keine genauen Beträge. 
Was passiert wenn der Rahmen nicht mehr verfügbar, oder nicht mehr im Programm ist? 
Wann genau kann man eigentlich Gebrauch vom Crash Replacement Warranty machen? 

Hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht? 

Vielen Dank schon mal! 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## r19andre (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich meine ca.500-600 also knapp die Hälfte vom Neupreis des Rahmens

andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2008)

wo mir dazu grad ein anderes thema wieder einfällt :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336162


----------



## [email protected] (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo

das CCr kann von jedem Cube Erstkäufer in Anspruch genommen werden. Es wird nur für unsere Carbonrahmen angeboten. Falls der Rahmen nicht mehr verfügbar sein sollte wird gemeinsam mit dem Kunden nach einer Alternative gesucht ( evtl. z.B. andere Farbe). Beim Preis liegst du bei 500 -600 Euro richtig. Den genauen Preis kann dir dein Händler verraten.

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## gooni11 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo
Ich hab ein Cube HPC Elite und auch eine Frage dazu.
Ich kann nirgends etwas schriftliches zu dieser Crash Replacement Garantie finden . (zb auf der Homepage)
Woher weiß ich nun das es das WIRKLICH gibt.
Und auch ein LOB kann ich ausprechen.... GEILES BIKE...... auch die Bikekollegen sehen das so ...zumindest die,die es gesehen haben.
mfg


----------



## Basscommander (19. Dezember 2008)

Wenn der Sebastian von CUBE das sagt, dann gibt es das auch, ganz einfach.

Grüße!
Mo


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2008)

hatte keine probleme, als meine elite (scandium) den loeffel gereicht hat. hab fuer einen netten preis das elite hpc bekommen 1a!


----------



## flyingstereo (19. Dezember 2008)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hab ein Cube HPC Elite und auch eine Frage dazu.
> Ich kann nirgends etwas schriftliches zu dieser Crash Replacement Garantie finden . (zb auf der Homepage)
> Woher weiß ich nun das es das WIRKLICH gibt.
> ...




Nabend!

Wenn du es bei nem Händler gekauft hast, hat er es in seinen Händlerunterlagen stehen. Da müsste auch der Preis stehen was ein Tausch kostet. Vllt zeigt er es dir wenn du mal fragst.

greetz


----------



## gooni11 (19. Dezember 2008)

Moin
Ja is ja gut..ihr müsst mich ja nicht gleich steinigen...!
Ich dachte nur das man es evt. irgendwo 'nachlesen' kann.
Vertrauen is gut ...Kontrolle besser..
ABER...wenns der Sebastian von CUBE  sagt...!!
Dann isses scheinbar auch so.
mfg
keine weiteren Fragen euer ehren.


----------

